# bonsai trees



## ksquared (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone have pictures of their bonsai tree in a vivarium? im thinking about putting either a ficus or fukien tea tree in my next viv. what would be the best way to plant one inside a viv?


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

I've seen folks use ficus, and what I've seen has looked amazing. But I've always wondered what people plan on doing when that tree that so enjoys being root-bound gets too large for the viv. Keeping it from blowing out the glass in a few years would be a huge concern of mine.


----------



## aka_Welkin (Feb 25, 2007)

The easiest way to care for a bonsai in a viv would be to keep it in a removable bonsai pot inside the viv. I attempted this without the pot and with the roots left unchecked, it took over everything. I eventually had to tear down the whole setup in order not to damage the tree or the viv. Being able to remove the tree allows for easier pruning and care with less disturbance to it's inhabitants also. Sorry, i didn't think to take pics.


----------



## SappyHucks (Oct 4, 2006)

I have no hands on with Bonsai but from looking them up and watching Bonsai videos, most need a cold or cool down period.

The removable pot would work in letting you remove the plant for outside life with this period comes calling but the pot doesn't sound too eye catching.

Maybe you could find a pitted rock that matches the viv and could host the tree?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ficus









Brazilian Raintree


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

That is REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Many bonsai are grown on flat rocks. This would be easy to simulate and would look much better than a pot.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I have used lace rocks (usually w/ a larger pumice stone) as pots in a viv. When the roots start to grow beyond the soil on/in the rock you just keep them snipped back. I have a dwarf pomegranate curently growing this way. The rock lays horizontally about half way up the background as a ledge type accent protuding out. It also serves as a spring refugium lid.
Looks pretty sweet. One of these days I'll get a picture. I also have a cycad growing on a rock in another setup.
Many years ago I used to have a ficus (not as a bonsai) in a tank. If you leave them long enough they'll seperate your background and can potentially crack a tank. I know one guy this happened to. They get really heavy roots. Definately should be contained in something seperate from the viv.

I'm not sure how well a pomegranate would do in the average viv though, best to make sure you can maintain decent ventilation.

Cycads and ficus should be no problem.

I love raintrees, that looks like it could be a really beauty some day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

That is beautiful! When I was just starting out in making vivs, I wanted to include a BOnsai. Problem was I had no experience in either Bonsai or Vivs. LOL. But this makes it look very possible! Thanks!


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 10, 2007)

was thinking about doing something like this in my tank with a tropical root over rock bonsai that i just ordered...this tree up at the baltimore aquarium is something for the effect that i was going for...


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I love that brazailian rain tree, where did you get it and how much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking. Could someone also post a bit of a care sheet on it?

Thanks, Curt.


----------

